# 10 Person Bicycle



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 12, 2021)

Where is this, today?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Wartime scrap drive! Actually I hope not but I would think something like that would have surfaced by now in some museum or collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 13, 2021)

Pretty cool.  Must be tough to stop though.

Communication is key.


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 13, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Where is this, today?
> 
> View attachment 1390445
> 
> ...




The "Oriten" is on display at the Henry Ford Museum.

1896-orient-oriten-10-man-bicycle.html


----------



## 51Resorter (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's the link:








						Ten-Person Oriten Bicycle, 1896 - The Henry Ford
					

Charles Metz of Waltham, Massachusetts, built the Orient Oriten in 1896 as a way to promote his Orient line of bicycles. Metz featured this 23-foot-long, 305-pound ten-seater at local bicycle meets and races throughout the country. The vehicle, though difficult to ride, could reach speeds of 45...




					www.thehenryford.org


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 13, 2021)

On Facebook I recently saw a picture of another 10 person bike Jesse may have saved the pic


----------



## Sonic_scout (Apr 13, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Where is this, today?
> 
> View attachment 1390445
> 
> ...



Looks like two diffrent oritens based of the handle bars.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 13, 2021)

These two bikes


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> Looks like two diffrent oritens based of the handle bars.



.....and the frame tubing.
And the number of riders.


----------



## kreika (Apr 13, 2021)

10 guys x 150lbs a piece= 1500lbs of just humans. That must be a very well made bicycle!


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 13, 2021)

10 seater - 1898 | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 13, 2021)

Moved Will’s images here.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 13, 2021)

More images...


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2021)

This from 1938 American Bicyclist.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 17, 2021)

World class records made by Major Taylor in a chainless*!* This was created in a different time,before the motorcycle and the automotive machines made to brake speedland records*!* I saw those photos and info in a facebook page also! The funny facts,in the description from the Ford museum,stated" as many bicycles of this era, NO gears and BRAKES*!* ufff so many, sprocket to generated a record of 45 MPH*!*


GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> More images...
> 
> View attachment 1390829
> 
> ...


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2021)

Got this from Facebook today


----------



## Craig Allen (Jul 14, 2021)

In 1896, I doubt very much the Oriten was referred to as a 10 person bicycle. 10 seater, or 10 man bicycle. 10 person is too politically correct.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 14, 2021)

The white bike Billy posted can be seen at James Allen's bicycle museum in Springfield, MO.  James has other fantastic bicycles as well.  Worth the visit!


----------

